# How do I move my rats to their new cage?



## Rosee (Jan 29, 2015)

I have had my rats in quite a small cage for the last three months and their new cage to last them the rest of their lives is ready, I had to wait till they'd grown a fair amount as the bar spacing is quite big but I'm finally confident the tiniest is ready.
Problem is I don't know how to transfer them. Should I do it gradually or just one day put them and all their current toys and houses in?
I have had them in the cage to check if they can squeeze through the bars and they just really freak out, they sort of revert back to the day I got themsort of behaviour and then won't let me touch them and I don't want to go back to square one of taming as one of them will happily climb me whereas the other is just a nervous boy.

But the basic question is gradual introduction to a new cage till they live there or put them in and leave them there till they love it?

Thank you in advance and I know my wording isn't great today, sounds kind of mean but it's just one of those days ???


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If they're getting nervous there are a few things you can do. I would open the cage up during playtime and throw old stuff of theirs into it for them to explore. You can also hide treats in it so it is a positive association. 

With mine, I've always had it out during free range and decorated it with their old stuff while they played, so they could come explore it. Then I've just chucked them in and give them a day or two to settle. 

Rats can be scared of new things though so sometimes you've got to bite the bullet and wait it out.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I've always just transferred toys, houses and some partially soiled bedding into a new cage and just let the rats go in and do what they do. Mine are all pretty adventurous though, so it was like having a giant new toy for them. If you're concerned about how they might respond to just being immediately locked in the new cage, put them in and leave the doors open or let them out for free range and leave the doors open for them to go in and explore. If the area where you have your cage isn't rat proof then obviously that idea won't work, but I feel like if you put enough of their current toys and furniture into the new cage it should put them at ease about it. Maybe bribe them with some treats too


----------



## Rosee (Jan 29, 2015)

As my rats are still relatively newish I am only half way through rat proofing a room right now but that seems like my best bet to let them wonder their own way in, thank you to both of you for your ideas ;D


----------

